# Polybag alternatives



## grfxgrl (Jul 5, 2007)

Everyone's posts has been tremendously helpful. Thank You for all for all info in general. I've never posted before- so here goes-
We are printing shirts(100%) organic and want to use the least amount of "packaging" possible for eco-friendly reasons. We understand the importance of hangtags with info and UPC info- so we will create these ourselves and tag them with twine cords. Now comes to polybagging- has anyone found an alternative to polybags- if not what is the best source to use? resealable or must you get a sealing machine? Any ideas? 
Thanks so much

Grfxgrl


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

grfxgrl said:


> Everyone's posts has been tremendously helpful. Thank You for all for all info in general. I've never posted before- so here goes-
> We are printing shirts(100%) organic and want to use the least amount of "packaging" possible for eco-friendly reasons. We understand the importance of hangtags with info and UPC info- so we will create these ourselves and tag them with twine cords. Now comes to polybagging- has anyone found an alternative to polybags- if not what is the best source to use? resealable or must you get a sealing machine? Any ideas?
> Thanks so much
> 
> Grfxgrl


They have polybags that self fold lock, or lock by adhesive kind of like an envelope. They also have polybags with an open end that you can seal with a sealing machines, but the best is probably the self lock. But I guess plastic and eco-friendlyness doesn't go hand in hand. They have recycled paper bags with windows...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could wrap the t-shirts in a paper wrapper: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t25432.html

Or see if you could find a paper bag made from recycled materials to put the t-shirt in before it goes in the shipping bag.


----------

